# Dayton HF12



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Reference series high-fidelity model. 2 available.


Dayton Audio RSS315HF 4 12" Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

bump


----------

